# Surf rig design ideas



## Guest (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm beginning to put together my own rigs and trying some stuff out. Searching for ideas and input. I'm putting together whole mullet bluefish rigs and high/low rigs.

My thoughts are to use 60# seven strand for the main leader, no less than 100# terminal tackle (spro), and for the whole mullet rigs a single stainless wire.

My concerns are to use single or double crimps and how much larger than the wire size should I go. Also I came across some plain Styrofoam eggs at the craft store that looked perfect for floats and extremely cheap. I bought water resistant paint and some glitter to add in.

Just looking for some input. I may have missed some important information, but that's the jist of it


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I would learn a haywire twist for stainless that light. Also just search Google and Google images as well as youtube for ideas. Take what you see and modify it to your needs. I have been wanting to do this for a while but I am just to lazy


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2016)

I've seen the haywire twist before but this stainless is pretty dang stout and I don't think I can manage it


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

travisoneil said:


> I've seen the haywire twist before but this stainless is pretty dang stout and I don't think I can manage it


Hello, Travis !

Check out the "EZ-Twist" tool . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/sch/Fishing/1492/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ez+twist&_sop=15*

Tight Lines !


----------

